# Question about voter I.D. card (no political views expressed)



## MrsCowher (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello,

I've been unable to find the answer to my question anywhere and no one has answered me on Yahoo Answers, so I thought I would bug my friend on BYH. 

My husband and I received our voter registration I.D. cards in the mail today. It tells us where our voting location is. My question is do we need to fill out the card and take it with us on voting day, go before then, or will they already have us on a list and we simply show our licenses? 

Also, assuming that we were supposed to fill out the bottom part of the I.D. card, what does it mean when it asks "Name registered in." It is after the part where you fill in your full name.

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 17, 2012)

We've always just gone to the voter place listed on the registration card and showed our licenses. They have a list. You just tell them your name and they will look it up, verify the address and let you vote.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't know about voter registration cards, but when we lived in town, I just went to our assigned polling place and showed my license and they had my name on the list. Now I don't have a polling place so I am supposed to do the absentee ballot. Is there a phone number with or on the card you can call or a website with FAQs?


----------



## MrsCowher (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you. You answered my question.


----------

